# Casting question



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 29, 2014)

I have some bigger pieces of elk antler to use for call make that is very porus. I was wondering if it would work to cast the blank in acrylic if you would get enough pressure to fill the antler with acrylic? I've never cast acrylic so I'm not sure how thick the resin is that is used if it would be possible. If anyone has done this or may be willing to try I have a few pieces of antler that I would like to try it on.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't imagine that would work. Stabilizing, from what I understand, is great for antler... but I'd think the resin would be too thick to get any half decent results with casting.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2014)

you can warm the resin to make it more viscous to allow it to be pressured into the voids


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 29, 2014)

Smooth On colormatch 326 is a urethane resin that is 4 times thinner than Alumilite.You could drill the center hole,rough turn to size,then put the piece in a mold and pour the resin.


----------



## nx95240 (Jan 8, 2015)

I stabilize all my before making a call out of them


----------

